# Recommended equipment / gadgets / supplies?



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Sort-of-poll, sort-of-looking-for-advice...

What equipment / gadgets / supplies do you use? 1 phone or multiple? Emergency tire inflator? Bottles of water? Other snacks? First-aid kit?

Not looking for anything specific, just curious what's everyone got in their cars/gloveboxes/trunks.

Besides the obvious "phone, charger, holder", of course


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a charger for my phone and some tools in case I have an emergency, nothing for the pax unless you count my wife's old and new iPhone charger they can use if they want.

Edit: I also have some febreeze and windex/paper towels for obvious reasons.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Sort-of-poll, sort-of-looking-for-advice...
> 
> What equipment / gadgets / supplies do you use? 1 phone or multiple? Emergency tire inflator? Bottles of water? Other snacks? First-aid kit?
> 
> ...


Febreze, wet wipes, sanitizer, I have small wet dry vacuum (not powerful but will get up stuff between trips and handy for quick spill clean up), paper towels, tissues, trash container (I have one that hangs behind front pax seat), BARF BAGS (point them out!)

See the theme here?

Snacks (I carry freeze dried fruit for quick pick me up plus it can stay in the car in tx summer and not go bad--for ME not pax when I get hungry and can't stop), water (for me), thermos of coffee (iced or hot depending) for when I'm tired, mints for me although I may offer to nice pax on a long surge trip.

Couple of old towels for if it's raining (sub tropical here so car can get wet inside in 10 seconds), dog seat cover for pets/carriers/ service animals or anything else dirty that has to go in back seat. I also use it when delivering pizza as it keeps the smelly bags off my seat. Prevents pizza smell from permeating seats. 12 bucks on amazon for a cheap one.

Woolen blanket and space blankets in winter although that's not really an issue in Houston. I do carry a spare old pair of sneakers and socks in case my feet get wet but that's because it floods here. Umbrella and rain poncho.

Can of fix a flat depending on your tires.

Many folks have dash cams. I want one but can't decide which. But it's a very good idea.

Something for downtime. Some watch porn. I prefer books. But whatever floats your boat.

Have to carry a fire extinguisher per city ordinance but not a bad idea anyway.

I always have my spare key on a carabiner so I won't lock myself out of my car. Just as an aside.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I keeps similar things in my cab. One thing I wanna make more use of is the bungee chords I have.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh and just went outside and remembered mosquito repellent!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I keeps similar things in my cab. One thing I wanna make more use of is the bungee chords I have.


I'm considering getting a roof rack. Not for pax but personal use. Would have bungee cords or other fasteners then. But right now if it doesn't fit in the car without the hatchback down I'm not taking it without a big before we roll tip. I do have rope. Again personal use not purchased for pax.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I keep a few cans of Starbucks double espresso lite (6 oz cans) in the car. Bunch of other stuff but all unimportant.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Phone chargers for the major phones and an AUX cable for the college kids. 
I don't give out anything to pax. I don't need a first aid kit as if I have an accident the stuff in a simple first aid kit will not be useful. I do keep some goodies for myself, but he pax never knows about that.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dash camera, general cleaning supplies, wet vac, two trash bags hanging from the backs of my front seats, puke bags, spill magic, phone just for Uber, and extra charger for USB. I NEED to pack a few extras like towels, seat covers, and rubber gloves as well as an emergency car kit.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dash camera, general cleaning supplies, wet vac, two trash bags hanging from the backs of my front seats, puke bags, spill magic, phone just for Uber, and extra charger for USB. I NEED to pack a few extras like towels, seat covers, and rubber gloves as well as an emergency car kit.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Square reader or other way yo accept credit cards, change for $20. Depending on area/town quarters for air for tires, tire gauge (should have one anyway).


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Phone mount, cigarette outlet charger w/ 3 ports; I phone 4/5 & 6 charging cords, micro and mini charging cords, Febreze, hand vacuum, puke bags, kleenex, note pad, pens, change, kleenex, ziplock bags, armor-all wipes, extra napkins, sometimes paper towels and glass cleaner.


----------



## UberTurtle (Jul 17, 2017)

Anyone carry a child seat in the trunk?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

UberTurtle said:


> Anyone carry a child seat in the trunk?


Only when I forget to take mine out, and I probably still wouldn't use it if the parents didn't bring theirs. I drive mostly late nights though so so far have not had to deal with this.

I carry (besides phone and mount);
Extra i-phone and mini usb charger (I get them from my works unclaimed lost and found).
AUX jack for MY i-pod. I don't loan out.
Window wipes and wet wipes.
Ozone spray. This gets rid of cigarette, drunk guy, and food smells without that "Hey I just sprayed air freshener" smell.

Still want (need) to get a dash cam.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Massage oil for foot massages!


----------

